# How to use IGF ??



## ciulloboe (Mar 19, 2012)

I have tried to search this but nothing comes up. I need to know how to use this stuff, I have been using GH for 2 years now but know nothing about IGF, don't know how it comes or measured etc. Does it look like gh? I am told by my trainer to use 50mcgs post workout divided between delts and quads, will I be mixing this with bac water, how much? Help is appreciated!


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Mar 19, 2012)

IGF should be recon'd with a .6% AA solution.  50mcg's is a good starting dose.  Administration is going to depend on what form of IGF you are planning to use.


----------



## aminoman74 (Mar 20, 2012)

I use Bac.water.If using Bac. Water use it up within a month before it degrades. What igf are you using?If its lr3 use it 10 minutes post.If DES use it pre.It does look like synthetic gh.


----------



## aminoman74 (Mar 20, 2012)

Also if using DES shoot it into muscle reining or lr3 shoot sub.Q


----------



## Gulfcoastgorilla (Mar 20, 2012)

So its not 50mcg in each muscle?   A 50mcg a day cycle would actually be 25mcg in each bicep on arm day?


----------



## colochine (Mar 20, 2012)

Gulfcoastgorilla said:


> So its not 50mcg in each muscle?   A 50mcg a day cycle would actually be 25mcg in each bicep on arm day?



I was wondering the same thing just never asked. I hear 50-80mcg bilateral I'm not sure if that means 50-80 each side or 25-40 each side.


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Mar 20, 2012)

Bi-lat is splitting the dose equally and injecting into mirrored muscles.  So if you had a 200mcg dose split bilat for say triceps.. 100mcg's would be put in two syringes, and shot in to each tri.  

Des would get split Bilaterally.. LR3 can be pin'd once sub q.


----------



## colochine (Mar 20, 2012)

Pittsburgh63 said:


> Bi-lat is splitting the dose equally and injecting into mirrored muscles.  So if you had a 200mcg dose split bilat for say triceps.. 100mcg's would be put in two syringes, and shot in to each tri.
> 
> Des would get split Bilaterally.. LR3 can be pin'd once sub q.



Good info, thanks


----------



## aminoman74 (Mar 20, 2012)

DES you want to do bi lat.since its so fast acting but LR3 it wont matter since its systematic.


----------

